# WES ECA Assessment



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi,

I had submitted my WES application for my engineering course. As requested them to courier me 2 copies, 1 of which I submitted to WES.

Yesterday i got the message from WES :

"Statement of Marks, Bachelor of Engineering, 2010

Not Accepted.

Reason: The document received was not attested by the appropriate official at your academic institution (e.g. Controller of Examination or Registrar's Offices). Attestations by individual professors, deans, or external notary publics are not accepted.

Instructions: Please resubmit the academic document according to the document requirements stated for University Education in India."



Now when I open the other copy of transcript,
1. Envelope was properly sealed and stamped and signed.
2. transcripts ( 4pages ) were signed by registrar and stamped by college
3. Marksheets were stamped and signed by registrar and stamped by college.

I dont understand the reason for rejecting the same. Please suggest what can I do.

I have put my query to them, but the query box was very small and It was difficult to explain exactly what was the issue.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You simply must follow the requirements of the WES to the letter.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> You simply must follow the requirements of the WES to the letter.


I did, my envelope was attested, my transcript was attested and so were my marksheets.

I dont know what was missing. Even if I approach my college, they will issue the transcript in the same format and thus no point of sending it again to WES without knowing exactly what was missing


----------



## Himkircanada (May 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am having a small question in regards to degree assessment check. I did my Bachelor from Sikkim Manipal University which is not assessed by WES. But I do have a master degree from a top class (A grade) university in Australia and equal to Canadian education standard as checked through the degree assessment tool. 

For the assessment, I have submitted only the master degree as per WES requirement. Could you please suggest if there is any chance to obtain a successful assessment?


----------

